# Upgrade Options



## Makisupa (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an all purpose server (mail, web, samba, etc.) running at my house.  Its currently running 6.2 (its a shuttle KPC).  I'd like to upgrade to 7.1 but I want to minimize downtime.  So I see that I have 2 options:

1.  Upgrade freeBSD from 6.2 to 7.1.  I have no experience doing this but I'm sure I can dig up some instructions.

2.  Build a new box using vmware and then dump it to a drive.  Install this in the KPC.  If I use the GENERIC kernel is this going to cause a problem?  Anyone have any experience doing this?

I'm thinking about option 2 for purposes of minimizing downtime.  Anyone have any experience doing this?  Option 1 will require me to recompile all my ports anyway...

--Mak


----------

